# Tarpon-Angeln...Wo, mit reellen Chancen?



## clinch (8. April 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

seit einigen Jahren ist es mein Traum einen Tarpon mit der Angel zu fangen. Im nächsten Jahr, möchte ich dieses Ziel nun endlich erreichen...Jetzt stellt sich nur noch die Frage: Wo?

Natürlich habe ich schon viel im Netz gestöbert und Ziele wie Costa-Rica, Belize, Florida etc. ausfindig gemacht. Allerdings würde ich gerne aus erster Hand Infos bekommen und nicht nur das zu sehen bekommen, womit die Websites der verschiedenen Anbieter werben. Papier (Fotos) ist geduldig!  

Deshalb meine Frage: Wer hat sich diesen Traum schonmal verwirklicht und kann mit guten Gewissen eine Lodge oder ein Gebiet empfehlen?
Ich bin nicht darauf aus einen 100 Kilo-Fisch zu fangen, lieber wäre mir ein Gebiet, wo die Fische evtl. kleiner sind, dafür aber reelle Chancen bestehen auch (gut) zu fangen.

Wäre toll, wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte! Gerne auch per PN!

Viele Grüße,

Florian #h


----------



## Eisenkneter (9. April 2007)

*AW: Tarpon-Angeln...Wo, mit reellen Chancen?*

moin.

ich bin zwar kein experte, aber da sonst niemand antwortet, tu ichs halt.

ich selbst kenne nur florida keys. dort gibts viel sehr großen tarpon. aber tarpon sehen und zum biss bekommen oder gar haken sind 3 komplett verschiedene sachen.
wenn du also mit 5-10 kilo fischen beginnen willst, bleib vom offenen meer weg (zb die berühmten flats auf den florida keys) und geh in die mangroven. dort mit dem boot leise ranpirschen und je nach stil mit fliegenrute / spinnrute und oberflächenködern experimentieren.

zb wird in den kanälen in südflorida gut babytarpon gefangen, teilweise mitten zwischen den bootsanliegern der wohnhäuser.

ich selbst bin kein freund von guides, ist so ne persönliche macke von mir. daher kann ich die hierfür keine empfehlungen geben.

und wenn du träumen willst: im hafenbecken auf den keys kann man für 2 dollar köderfische kaufen und an der pier an die tarpone verfüzttern. dort fressen einem dann 2-zentnerfische aus der hand...


auch wenn die das nicht weiterhilft, vielleicht springt jetzt ja jemand an und postet was brauchbares.


----------



## Richi05 (9. April 2007)

*AW: Tarpon-Angeln...Wo, mit reellen Chancen?*

Hallo, 
war vor ca. 5 Jahren in Gambia (Gambia River) - hatten neben Barakudas, Red Snapper, Kasavas, auch einen 100 kG Tarpon - war der Hammer, zum Glück hatte der Bootsführer gleich reagiert und ist hinter her gefahren, hatten den Fisch zu dritt gedrillt und waren zum Schluß alle ko, einen Abriss hatten noch, 

Im nach hinnein ist mann ja schlauer, mann braucht eine gute Planung - wichtig ist scheinbar die Richtige Zeit, und auch Ebbe Flut spielt hier eine wichtige Rolle. 

Urlaub würde ich dort nicht machen, aber zum Fischen ist es ok. 

Gabun soll ebenfalls sehr Gut sein - aber keine Veranstallter gefunden. 

Petri

Richi


----------



## clinch (9. April 2007)

*AW: Tarpon-Angeln...Wo, mit reellen Chancen?*

Hallo nochmal,

vielen Dank für eure Antworten! #6 

Am schönsten wäre es, wenn sich noch jemand findet, der mir evtl. einen Anbieter oder eine Lodge empfehlen könnte...Im Gegensatz zu "mordskerl" habe ich keinerlei Probleme mit einem Guide zu fahren. Ganz im Gegenteil!

Wie gesagt. ich bin nicht erpicht darauf eine solche Tour zu machen und _vielleicht_ die Chance auf einen Ausnahmefisch zu haben. Lieber wäre mir ein Gebiet, wo man mit guten Chancen zum Fischen herausfährt, dafür dürfen dann die Fische auch ein wenig kleiner ausfallen. Naja..., schwerer als 5 kg dürfen sie dann schon sein... 

Ach so, Komfort ist mir egal. Solange ich ein sauberes Bett und eine Dusche habe bin ich schon zufrieden.

Viele Grüße,

Florian#h


----------



## Flatfischer (10. April 2007)

*AW: Tarpon-Angeln...Wo, mit reellen Chancen?*

Hallo Florian,

guckst Du hier:

http://www.wildfins.de/wildfins.htm

Angeboten wird das Fischen auf Tobago. Im Sommer sind die Chancen auf Tarpon sehr gut (Fische bis zur 100-Pfund-Klasse, gelegentlich auch noch größer).

Gruß Flatfischer


----------



## Jürgen (10. April 2007)

*AW: Tarpon-Angeln...Wo, mit reellen Chancen?*

Hallo Florian,

was das Gewicht anbetrifft ist die afrikanische Westküste unerreicht! Gabun ist da die Topadresse - war schon dort und so eine Fischerei hab ich weltweit nie wieder erlebt :vik: 
Wir hatten ettliche von 20-100lbs - mein grösster der erst nach 1,5 Stunden Drill aufgab wog 158lbs. 
Bin zu 99% vom 14.10. bsi 10.11. in Sete Cama/Gabun #6 
Infos dazu findest du unter www.fischen24.de

Grüsse

Jürgen


----------



## Richi05 (11. April 2007)

*AW: Tarpon-Angeln...Wo, mit reellen Chancen?*

Hallo Jürgen,|wavey: 


was kostet der Spass in Gabun ? |bla: 

petri 

Richi


----------



## Fischmäulchen (11. April 2007)

*AW: Tarpon-Angeln...Wo, mit reellen Chancen?*

schau mal hier!

Wir hatten gerade auf den Florida Keys bezaubernde Kontakte mit Tarpons, jedoch ein so richtig toller Drill kam nicht zustande 

Auf Islamorada werden mit Guides Tarpon tours angeboten.


----------



## clinch (11. April 2007)

*AW: Tarpon-Angeln...Wo, mit reellen Chancen?*

Vielen Dank für die Antworten! #6 

Habe heute mit  www.fischen24.de telefoniert und werde Gabun auf jeden Fall in die engere Wahl nehmen...Mal schauen was mich dort erwartet....!


Viele Grüße,

Florian#h


----------



## saily (12. April 2007)

*AW: Tarpon-Angeln...Wo, mit reellen Chancen?*

Hi clinch,

kann dir Martin Joswig (www.fischen24.de) nur empfehlen. Ich war schon auf von ihm organisierten Reisen dabei und kann nur sagen - Top Beratung, guter Service und fischen vor Ort mit Experten wie du sie besser nicht finden wirst. 

Martin hat mir zu meinen ersten Billfishen verholfen, warum sollte es bei dir nicht auch mit dem 1. Tarpon klappen.

Falls die Tour preislich für dich in Frage kommt kann ich nur sagen - zuschlagen!!

Tight Lines

saily:m


----------



## Jürgen (13. April 2007)

*AW: Tarpon-Angeln...Wo, mit reellen Chancen?*

Hallo Florian

jetzt 100% - Flüge sind gebucht ab 14.10.2007 bis zum 12.11.2007 bin ich in Sete Cama  

Muss mal versuchen die Tarpon-Bilder (leider nur Papierfotos-
keine Digis) zu skannen und hier reinzustellen |kopfkrat

@saily

ca. € 3000 muss man für diesen Trip hinlegen


----------



## Nick_A (13. April 2007)

*AW: Tarpon-Angeln...Wo, mit reellen Chancen?*

Hi Jürgen #h

da bist Du aber ordentlich lange vor Ort !!!

Fast ´nen Monat ?!? Wenn ich die Seiten richtig gelesen habe biten die über fischen24.de immer "nur" 11-Tages-Trips an.

Organisierst Du das Ganze für Dich selbst ?

Grüße #h
Robert


----------



## Jürgen (13. April 2007)

*AW: Tarpon-Angeln...Wo, mit reellen Chancen?*

@ robert

bin als Betreuer dort unten :m  ist ja zu der Zeit nix los auf Hitra:g


----------



## Big Fins (14. April 2007)

*AW: Tarpon-Angeln...Wo, mit reellen Chancen?*

Auf jedenfall brauchst das richtige Geraet dazu. Schwere Spinnrollen oder gute Multis. Mit der Penn 9500SS kannste zB nicht viel Falsch machen oder, falls mehr Einlage vorhanden, Expedition von Daiwa oder 20000 Stella von Shimano. Als Rute kann ich AHF Leitner Dyna Cast empfehlen,700G Wg und mit 2,50 noch gut zum Bootsangeln geeignet. Meine lasse ich gerade hier in Bangkok umbauen auf groesere Ringe und anderen Rollenhalter. Die einhellige Meinung hier von den Anglern vor Ort, Arapaima geeignet. Das sollte dann auch dem Tarpon genuegen.
Ich hoffe das es mit dem Fischen auf den Arapaima noch klappt, momentan gerade sowas wie Schonzeit hier am See. Naechsten Monat soll es wieder gehen, hoffentlich.
Die Leute von der Guidinglodge haben aber natuerlich die Ahnung schlechthin, bzw Juergen schon sehr gute Tips hier weitergegeben.
Viel Glueck und guten Morgen. #h


----------



## Nick_A (16. April 2007)

*AW: Tarpon-Angeln...Wo, mit reellen Chancen?*



Jürgen schrieb:


> @ robert
> 
> bin als Betreuer dort unten :m  ist ja zu der Zeit nix los auf Hitra:g



***GRUMMELGRUMMEL***

Ich bin gerade etwas (schwer untertrieben) neidisch  :m


----------



## Richi05 (16. April 2007)

*AW: Tarpon-Angeln...Wo, mit reellen Chancen?*

Hallo, #h 

Gambiariver - Tarpon über 100 KG geschätzt - Hammerfisch. 

zu dritt gedrillt - alle drei ausgepumpt !





Petri


----------



## Jürgen (16. April 2007)

*AW: Tarpon-Angeln...Wo, mit reellen Chancen?*

@ richie 

"alle drei ausgepumpt" kann ich mir vorstellen #6 
ich hatte nach meinem Drill echte Probleme mit dem Kreislauf war vor erschöpfung kurz vorm :v 
Ist halt "harte Arbeit" und das auch noch bei ca. 35Grad und 100% Luftfeuchtigkeit |rolleyes 
Dürfte am Gambiariver nicht anderst gewesen sein

@ robert 
tja bin dann nur 4 Tage zuhause und es geht dann sofort nach NZ zum Forellen und Kingfishangeln ##


----------



## Nick_A (16. April 2007)

*AW: Tarpon-Angeln...Wo, mit reellen Chancen?*



Jürgen schrieb:


> @ robert
> tja bin dann nur 4 Tage zuhause und es geht dann sofort nach NZ zum Forellen und Kingfishangeln ##



Hi Jürgen,

muss schon sagen...Du tust mir ja wirklich dermaßen leid ! |pftroest: 

Ist schon schlimm, das ganze Jahr in den besten Angelgewässern der Welt sich aufhalten müssen...gezwungenermaßen ! :c


----------



## Kunze (17. April 2007)

*AW: Tarpon-Angeln...Wo, mit reellen Chancen?*

Hallo!

Einige Fotos von Jürgen:


----------



## Richi05 (17. April 2007)

*AW: Tarpon-Angeln...Wo, mit reellen Chancen?*

Hallo, #h 


Auf Tarpon mit der Flut im Flußdelta bei geankerten Boot - Köderfisch - am Boden - Mitte - Ober fläche angeboten 

nach Flut zur Küste mit Wobler geschleppt - (Barakudas)zwischendurch auf kleine Thuns getroffen - (ca. 3-4 kg) - mit Effzet 45 g und ausgetauscheten Drillingen (orignal Dillinge aufgebogen) gefangen - die Burschen liefern supper Drills, 

Vor der Küste am Riff mit Köderfischen auf Casavas ? siehe Bild 
auch Redsnapper, Kaptainfisch usw. 

Suche mal noch Bilder




Petri

Richi


----------



## Jürgen (18. April 2007)

*AW: Tarpon-Angeln...Wo, mit reellen Chancen?*

Danke Bernd!! #6


----------



## Jürgen (19. April 2007)

*AW: Tarpon-Angeln...Wo, mit reellen Chancen?*

Noch kurze Infos zu den Techniken:

die grossen haben wir auch alle mit Köfi gefangen - kleine Korkpose , mtr. 1,20er mono vorfach 12/0 circle hook 
30-50lbs ruten

die "kleineren" bis 80pfund auch mit köfi aber auch mit poppern -

das problem beim Tarpon ist sein Maul - das ist voll gepanzert ist und kaum ein haken richtig sitzt |gr:  meistens heftiger biss, harte erste Flucht erster Sprung aus dem Wasser und weg  

Bei den kleineren hängt der Haken meist besser im Maul deshalb kriegt man die Jungs eher gelandet - vom Ufer aus immer ein unvergessliches Erlebniss#6 

Absolutes Top-Gerät ist da Pflicht


----------



## Richi05 (19. April 2007)

*AW: Tarpon-Angeln...Wo, mit reellen Chancen?*

Hallo, 

Anhieb - dreimal setzen und zwar Hammerhart - Vorfach wie Jürgen 1,20 mono und auch circle hook  - Rolle ohne Schnurführung und je Menge davon - Rolle läuft wie wild - Fisch springt ohne Ende - 

Fisch wird nicht verwertet - (Trophäe - wird Schuppe entnomen) Fisch schwimmt nach erholungsphase wieder


Petri

Richi


----------



## Jürgen (19. April 2007)

*AW: Tarpon-Angeln...Wo, mit reellen Chancen?*

@ Richie

genau 200-400mtr. können da mal bei der ersten Flucht von der rolle fliegen |uhoh: da kommt keine schnurrführung mehr mit 

Mein grösster hat den Drill leider nicht überstanden - hat bei der Landung den Motor gestreift (zum Glück nicht die Schnur gekappt) war am Bluten und da haben wir den Fisch lieber den einheimischen geschenkt - sonst hätten den die Haie geholt !!

Aber die meisten haben wir im Unterkiefer mit dem Handgaff gehakt - Haken raus - und wieder retour mit ihm :vik: 

@ Florian

so hoffe du hast erstmal genug infos und fotos 
wenn nicht "hier werden Sie geholfen"


----------



## Richi05 (19. April 2007)

*AW: Tarpon-Angeln...Wo, mit reellen Chancen?*

@Jürgen,

Hallo Jürgen, vieleicht sehen wir uns 2009 auf Sula (mit Hanno - war schon mal bei Dir  2005) - im April 2006 waren wir auf Sula - hatten Kontakt über Hanno - Termin ist leider nicht zustande gekommen - (Wind) oder mal in Gabun - (werde mal am Wochenende Lotto spielen)

(habe gehört das Du aus Speyer bist ? wohne in Brühl ganz in der Nähe - bin ab 26.05.07 auf Averoy für 2 Wochen) 

Petri 

Richi


----------



## Kunze (19. April 2007)

*AW: Tarpon-Angeln...Wo, mit reellen Chancen?*

Hallo!

Nachschub von Jürgen. #h


----------



## otterfisch (19. April 2007)

*AW: Tarpon-Angeln...Wo, mit reellen Chancen?*

Danke für Deine Infos Bernd, sehr schön!


----------



## Jürgen (20. April 2007)

*AW: Tarpon-Angeln...Wo, mit reellen Chancen?*

Danke Bernd  #h 

alle Fotos aus Gabun


1. Foto    28KG Barrakuda

2. Foto - "popper-Tarpon"

3. Foto - ca. 200 Pfünder kurz vor der Landung - 
An diesem Tag hatten wir den Kampfgurt/platte auf der Hafenmole vergessen #q 
Nach 45min. Drill hatte der Kunde sowas von einem blauen/schwarzen Fleck vom Oberschenkel bis zum Bauch - |uhoh:


----------



## Nick_A (20. April 2007)

*AW: Tarpon-Angeln...Wo, mit reellen Chancen?*

Hi Jürgen, #h

echt ein SEEEHR schöner Great Barracuda ! #6

Die (wirklich feinen) Fotos von Dir mit Tarpons im Wasser zeigen, daß Du regelmäßig ausgeprägten Carp-Hunter-Sessions auf Hitra nachgehst, richtig ?  :q


----------



## Jürgen (20. April 2007)

*AW: Tarpon-Angeln...Wo, mit reellen Chancen?*

@ robert

naja bei zzt. 6 Grad Wassertemperatur lass ich das mal lieber :q  

In Afrika bloss nicht barfüssig solche Sachen machen - immer 
Gummisandalen o.ä. tragen denn Stechrochen, Kleinstwelse und
allerlei anderes getier können heftig weh tun |uhoh:


----------

